# Not IR, but still radiology ...



## stgregor (Aug 20, 2008)

Our ankle surgeon, as indicated through physical exam, orders unilateral 3 views of the ankle and bilateral inversion views with stress.  The stress is applied with a Telos machine by the x-ray technologist. I am told that 77071 cannot be coded unless the physician personally and manually stresses the joint due to the description of this code. Would we then only code for the 73610? Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 20, 2008)

stgregor said:


> Our ankle surgeon, as indicated through physical exam, orders unilateral 3 views of the ankle and bilateral inversion views with stress.  The stress is applied with a Telos machine by the x-ray technologist. I am told that 77071 cannot be coded unless the physician personally and manually stresses the joint due to the description of this code. Would we then only code for the 73610? Please advise. Thank you!



Reply-
The physician can be billed for 77071. This could be a joint work. But, it is a non-split billable service, which means the physician should be billed in full for this procedure.


----------



## pharmon (Aug 23, 2008)

*Billary tract cathe*

what code do you use for billary cathe removal?  They injected contrast as it was being removed.  Drain was placed for abscess drainage.  47525 is a change, and 47505 is the injection but I don't believe those 2 cpt codes fit what I am needing.  thanks


----------

